# Ambulance driving tips



## hippopotassium (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey guys.

I'm a pretty new EMT (4/01), and I got hired at an ambulance company. I finished the mandatory 40 hours of ride time, and the evaluation came back thus: my driving sucks. I get two more shifts to improve it, or I'm outta there.

I really, really, really don't want to lose my job! :sad:

I was wondering if anybody here had any tips on driving. I think my biggest fears are my blind spots, because I can't turn around to see if anyone's in them because I can't see anything, and I'm afraid to hit someone. I also can't always see where I am on the road, and my supervisor perennially warn me about the curb. I've tried adjusting the mirrors but I can't seem to get better at it. 

Another thing I'm bad at is lifting. I'm a girl with not a whole lot of upper body strength, and I'm having a really hard time lifting some of our heavier (morbidly obese) patients, even at the foot end of the stretcher. Do you guys know any techniques I could use to get stronger and/or to make lifting easier?

Thanks. I really appreciate it. :wub:


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jun 9, 2008)

As far as driving tips go: You must know every inch of your vehicle.  You must know it by "feeling" it.  An ambulance is a lot bigger than a car.  It's also a lot bulkier taking a lot longer to stop.  It's an ambulance, not a Nissan.

Make bigger turns.  Set those side mirrors to where you are comfortable.  Don't stop until you do.  Set the driver's seat to where you can see the side mirrors as well.  Plan every move WELL in advance... any where from 100 yards to 1/2 mile.  Both braking and accelerating.  Like I said, it's an ambulance, not a Nissan.

Never park to where you have to back out.  Back in, yes.  Back out, no.  Practice backing up.  Practice until you're blue in the face, then practice some more.  

As far as lifting goes: It has nothing to do with upper arm strength.  Don't use your arms.  If you use your arms, you're using your back.  Disability and oxycontin addiction is not something you want to plan for.  It's all about core body strength.  Lift with your legs or don't lift at all.  You're stronger than you might think.  Everybody is.

Good luck.


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 9, 2008)

Practice, Practice, Practice, Practice. Drive that rig until you are comfortable with it. When everyone else is sitting around the TV eating ice cream, go out into the parking lot at the station and practice moving the ambulance.

Ditto was MSDelta said about strength, use ergonomics not brute strength to lift pts. You can accomplish a lot without hurting yourself by thinking about how you are going to lift before you start. Also, do some weight training to be more fit. It will help not only with lifting pts but in stress management as well.


----------



## fma08 (Jun 9, 2008)

be very conscientious about how the ride will be in the back. go SLOW around corners, if you find yourself leaning into the turn up front, multiply that by 10 for the people in the back. like the others said, adjust your mirrors so you know exactly where you are looking at, your seat should be adjusted to whats comfortable for you to drive, and so you can see your mirrors well. like the others said, PRACTICE, shortly after i started working, i had to spend some remedial training time with a field sup. cuz i wasn't the greatest. still not as good as the old timers but i'm getting better. insist on driving as much as possible and ask partners for help.

as far as lifting goes, i dont have much upper body strength compared to several others i work with. but like they said its core strength and leg strength. make sure you are using proper lifting technique, and if you need help, be sure to ask for it, no one should be making fun of you for trying to be safe and asking for help.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 9, 2008)

i hate to be debbie downer, but proper operation of an oversized vehicle is something that takes experience. hundreds of hours/miles to be proficient and years to be an expert. the theory that one can just drive slowly until they feel confident is arguably sound. while it may work in the sense that you may not crash, it may also be seen by a preceptor as a weakness. 

the keys to driving a large vehicle arent that far from a small car. the most important thing is spacial awareness. know your vehicle, height width length, turning radius; you also need to be completely aware of what surrounds your vehicle. these are things that take time to learn. time and miles. im sorry but i have no suggestions as to how you can improve your deficiencies in two road shifts. my only piece of advice for you is go to your preceptor, express your desire to learn the skills you need to learn. ask for remediation, to repeat or attend evoc, anything you can do. if you make a sincere showing that you are willing to do whatever it takes, you may just be granted a stay. good luck.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 9, 2008)

out of curiosity, did they tell you exactly what they thought was the problem?  Ar eyou too timid or making for an uncomfortable ride in the back?  Taking too long to get from point A to point B?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 10, 2008)

So your employer is willing to fire you for a lack of training in an area they did NOT provide? Your employer sucks.


Why do they not put you through EVOC or CEVO? I am assuming they didn't because you did not mention it.

Also, as an employer, they have a responsibility to tell you what your problems are, how to fix them and in some cases provide the education or tools needed in order for you to improve. For them to imply you are gone with them simply saying you driving is bad, is horrible practice on their part.

Sit down with your preceptor or the boss and ask them one on one, what specifically are your problems and how can you fix them. They should be able to give you a list and maybe even point you in the right direction. 

It is a failure on your part if you do not take these actions. When someone does not give you what you need, then you must go after it if you wish to preserve your job. At least you can then say you tried absolutely everything.


As far as your liftng, aside from the advice already given, I have one more thing to add. I have worked with several small statured females and this was the technique we employed, in addition to the other ones such as lifting with legs and working out.

Whenever there is a lift to be done, YOU ( the weaker in strength person) needs to control the lift, or be in charge. You tell the other person how high you are going to llift.

It is easier for shorter people to lift in two stages. Go halfway on lift one, regrip, reposition and then lift the remainder of the way. But you need to communicate this to your partner and coordinate it as such. Do not allow someone larger or stronger to talk you into lifting all in one fell swoop unless you are prepared to do so.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jun 10, 2008)

A lot of good advice here on lifting, driving and employers so I won't add/repeat much. 

  I've had many short partners who like a two stage lift which is fine IF I know about it first. 

  On driving, yes you need practice. You want to make a smooth ride for the people in back, (they can't work if all they can do is hang on), and never drive faster than you are comfortable with. A bit like the old racing adage. "To finish first, first finish."


----------



## Jon (Jun 10, 2008)

A few things:
Check out this thread for suggestions on backing a rig into a space:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=5348


Here is what Thom Diick (JEMS Contributor) has to say about braking... whe you do it this way, it works better, and people aren't thrown around in back:





> There's a braking technique you should try sometime -- a way to bring your ambulance to a complete stop so smoothly that none of its occupants can tell exactly when its speed drops to zero. In the absence of a better term, I guess you would call it nonstop deceleration.
> When you stop, begin your deceleration as far in advance as you can. Gradually apply the brakes. As the ambulance speed approaches zero, watch for a sensation of the vehicle's weight shifting onto the front suspension. As that happens, decrease foot pressure on the brake pedal. Continue decreasing pressure as the vehicle comes to a stop, to the point of barely keeping the vehicle from moving. You should be the only one who knows when the ambulance comes to a complete stop.


http://www.jems.com/news_and_articles/tips/Brake_Smoothly.html

Read this too: http://publicsafety.com/article/article.jsp?id=1950&siteSection=16



As he said... anticipation is the key. SLOW DOWN for turns. Are you driving emergently or non-emergently... 2 different animals.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 10, 2008)

Thom last name rhymes with Rick...or the nickname for Richard.

love the censorship....


----------



## hippopotassium (Jun 12, 2008)

I meant to post this yesterday, but we had thunderstorms and the Internet and power got cut. But I really want to thank you guys again for all your advice. I have spoken with my supervisor and I will be staying with my company. I'm definitely going to take every bit of advice given here into consideration.

akflightmedic, I have taken your advice and my supervisor and I spoke about driving and lifting. Since then, I feel more comfortable and like I've been able to "come out of my shell" a little bit. 

I haven't driven emergently yet. I've actually just done my first 911 (it ended up being a straight day of 911s, way to go Crack City) as a ride-along, and it was really interesting.

Thanks again!


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 12, 2008)

Congratulations its good news to hear that you won't be loosing your job.  Its also good to hear that you in essence took a stand and demanded (or begged) to keep your job.  
I would also suggest that IF YOU CAN get your supervisor to let you drive the ambo around the parking lot or even the block on your down time.  It will give you a chance to get better acquainted with how it moves and rolls on turns.  Large vehicles have a mind of their own.  But once you get a good feel for them they are a lot of fun.  
Good luck


----------



## daedalus (Jun 12, 2008)

I can tell you this, and if you listen, you will be fine.

Use Low Force Driving. Gently accelerate, gently decelerate, slow way down gently before turns, and than accelerate out of the turn.

Remember that inertia and kinetic energy tend to keep objects and persons inside the ambulance moving, even though you are stopping. In the back of the unit, equipment and the attendant fly around if you accelerate, turn, or brake to quickly or abruptly. 

When driving emergently, STOP at EVERY red light and stop sign. Do not assume others heard you and will stop for you.

And remember to drive keeping your back wheels in mind. Over shoot a bit when making U Turns, and think about the back of the unit when changing lanes.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jun 12, 2008)

you could try to take an EVOC course...also like some other people on here said, get to know the rig..all of it, or else you will never be comfortable driving it. Take your turns wide..but not too wide, set your mirrors properly..and also be careful about your acceleration and braking, it may not seem too strong or jerky from the cab but everything in the back is amplified so to speak, they feel it a lot more back there than you do up front, when I'm driving with a pt. in the back or even my own crew members, I don't care if the cars behind me star honking at me, I accelerate somewhat slowly and start to break a good distance before the light or stop sign, my crew's safety comes before anything else (except my own safety of course)


----------



## Short Bus (Jun 14, 2008)

Stay off the cell phone.  I know everyone says it about driving in general, but there is a whole lot more going on in the ambo.  You need to pay attention to everything going on around you.  You can also watch the people in the back and if they look like they are being thrown around, it is probably worse.  Just ease up on it some.  

For lifting, one thing that will help is if you hook the bottom portion of the handles on your belt buckle and use it like a 3rd hand.  Sounds kinda strange, but it works.  It helps you stay in close to the stretcher and helps with lifting with your legs and not your back.  Good luck and congrats on the new job.


----------



## wolverine (Jun 14, 2008)

I am from NYC when I moved to Orlando my driving was the worst ere is what my Paramedic FTO did to me, he strapped me to the stretcher and drove I actually starting dozing. Always remember your pt feel every bump,hole,railroad track you drive through. Always remember that, The Golden Rule is you are responsible for the other drivers on the road when responding to an emergency, assume they are deaf,blind idiots and you should do fine. Best of Luck


----------



## MJordan2121 (Jun 15, 2008)

First, familiarize yourself with the entire vehicle, how it moves and always remember to keep focused: Scan ahead, plan your turns and moves into other lanes, look for hazards and always keep your eyes open. Also, try riding in the back while someone else drives - to see how bumps and bad driving can throw you around. When you are driving and the medic is in the back with your patient, always keep an eye out on your medic. If he is standing, take it slower; also, verbalize any bumps coming up ahead...for instance..pothole you cannot avoid, railroad tracks, etc.  
With lifting, do not use your arms, it is purely leg power. Just keep a good hold on the stretcher and let your legs do the work.. I am a female about 124lbs and I have lifted patients with my partner as heavy as 320lbs. A little practice and you will be fine.
-Mandy


----------



## Short Bus (Jun 15, 2008)

wolverine said:


> Always remember your pt feel every bump,hole,railroad track you *drive through*.



Why are you going through drive throughs with a pt in the back


----------



## wolverine (Jun 15, 2008)

*Ambulance Driving---To short bus*

No Brother I was merely making the point not to drive like a bat out of hell because your pt in the back is feeling the pain of the road, I only got that lesson when my FTO put me on a stretcher and drove like I use too.
    Hippopotasium congratulations brother I am happy for you


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 19, 2008)

*God I wish y'all were there when I needed this.*

My first code three started with "Faster, Mycrofft!" and shortly ended with a 180 degree clockwise spin on outside banked ice, with immediate bystanders, and an ascerbic "Think you was goin' fast enough there, Mycrofft?" from my crummy crewchief.

Keep your mentor/supervisor in touch, show eagerness and apptitude. If they are the sort who treat this as a show of weakness, get outta there. Congrats so far...now, what's next?


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Jun 22, 2008)

So what was the result? Are you still working? Has your driving improved? :unsure:


----------



## emtstud1198 (Aug 25, 2016)

hippopotassium said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm a pretty new EMT (4/01), and I got hired at an ambulance company. I finished the mandatory 40 hours of ride time, and the evaluation came back thus: my driving sucks. I get two more shifts to improve it, or I'm outta there.
> 
> ...



Yes don't feel bad I am in the same boat pal. I need to improve my driving. My partner complained and my supervisor got two complaints from people in the city where I drive. When your adrenaline is high you get tunnel vision. Focusing on the worst outcome prior to arrival. And you are driving and all the sudden its time to make a left or right turn and the police or other responders see light under the ambulance on two wheels. That is not good! Make me feel like an idiot.  What you and I need to do is "SLOW DOWN!" Remember your safety and your partner's safety is the up most important thing prior to arriving to that patient. When transporting make sure that all crew members and patient are secured and items stowed before departure. Curves and corners and my braking speed sucks! I admit to that. But it takes patience and practice. Ask your supervisor if he/or she can have a partner take you out in the country and learn how to drive. That is how I am learning. But my last call was not good. I do wish you good luck, I know I have to focus and practice more.


----------



## emtstud1198 (Aug 25, 2016)

wolverine said:


> *Ambulance Driving---To short bus*
> 
> No Brother I was merely making the point not to drive like a bat out of hell because your pt in the back is feeling the pain of the road, I only got that lesson when my FTO put me on a stretcher and drove like I use too.
> Hippopotasium congratulations brother I am happy for you


My partner did the same for me. And it is a great learning tool. I almost needed Zolfran myself. Now I have feelings for patients who have to ride in that ambulance.


----------



## emtstud1198 (Aug 25, 2016)

Short Bus said:


> Stay off the cell phone.  I know everyone says it about driving in general, but there is a whole lot more going on in the ambo.  You need to pay attention to everything going on around you.  You can also watch the people in the back and if they look like they are being thrown around, it is probably worse.  Just ease up on it some.
> 
> For lifting, one thing that will help is if you hook the bottom portion of the handles on your belt buckle and use it like a 3rd hand.  Sounds kinda strange, but it works.  It helps you stay in close to the stretcher and helps with lifting with your legs and not your back.  Good luck and congrats on the new job.


Yes I am the same with the Gas I floor it and when it come to turn. the Ambulance is on 2 wheels.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 25, 2016)

emtstud1198 said:


> Yes I am the same with the Gas I floor it and when it come to turn. the Ambulance is on 2 wheels.


You can't be serious, right?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 25, 2016)

And on the 8th year the EMS God said this thread shall be risen again. 



emtstud1198 said:


> Yes I am the same with the Gas I floor it and when it come to turn. the Ambulance is on 2 wheels.



That is hands down the most irresponsible, stupid, and idiotic thing I have ever heard.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> And on the 8th year the EMS God said this thread shall be risen again.
> 
> 
> 
> That is hands down the most irresponsible, stupid, and idiotic thing I have ever heard.


Look at the username


----------



## Tigger (Aug 25, 2016)

emtstud1198 said:


> Yes I am the same with the Gas I floor it and when it come to turn. the Ambulance is on 2 wheels.


Did you ever learn to drive a car?


----------

